# Question on rotary mower gear box



## perryjosh64 (Aug 30, 2015)

I recently purchased an used Kodiak standard 5ft mower for cutting some pastures. I'm learning as I go on the function and maintenance of both mower and old ford tractor. However as I dont have the original manual to mower and have been looking at both Kodiaks website and other sites I'm a little confused on the oil/grease that goes into the gear box? the feller I bought it from as well as a farmer friend down the road said to put "just enough *gear oil *in it for it to leak out the bleed plug". However the online manuals for Kodiak mowers states a "*EP-0 Grease*" is used in the gear box? I'm sure I'm over thinking this but I'm use to a distinct difference in an oil and a grease? 
Please educate.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy perryjosh,

EP-0 grease is a very thick lubricant like motor honey, if you've ever seen motor honey. A barely pourable liquid. Should work great in a gearbox.

Your post reminded me.......Years ago, I had an old Woods 5' bush hog that leaked gear oil out the bottom shaft seal, couldn't fix it, new bottom shaft seals didn't last long before they started leaking. Probably required new bearings. An old rancher told me to pump a tube of grease in the gearbox every time before I use it. I did just that for many years with regular gun grease with no problem. The gear box was still going fine when I got rid of it.

My point is that gearboxes will thrive with grease in them. I know that and have proven it.


----------



## TominDallas (Aug 4, 2015)

In 67 we started using the old Sears Custom mowers with gear driven spindles. Smaller than the box you're talking about but same thing, 90* miter gears. They came filled with 90 weight, but the seals wouldn't last. Leaked out. We packed them full of wheel bearing grease and used them. Checked them each spring and used them all season, for 20+ years. Drill a hole into the fill-plug and thread a zerk into it. FILL with quality general purpose wheel bearing grease. Pump some into it every so often.


----------

